# Processed powders from my copper cell



## Shark (Dec 2, 2017)

I finally got around to processing the powders from the copper cell pictured here....

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=24397&start=60#p274435

I incinerated the powders, ran a wash cycle on them then ran them in AR. Dropped it with SMB then another wash cycle. I very was surprised that they came out as clean as they did on the first run. The solution even tested negative for gold after the drop.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2017)

Very nice Shark. Very nice. 8) 

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 2, 2017)

Had you not shared how much, I might have thought for a second that that was a five gallon bucket!


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Had you not shared how much, I might have thought for a second that that was a five gallon bucket!



I wish!
That is a 2 ounce condiment container some restaurants use.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 2, 2017)

Do you know how many pounds / ounces of copper anodes you processed to generate the gold shown?


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2017)

I used up 370 grams from the anodes. I have more slime's yet, I just wanted to try and get a method down for processing them with out risking the whole lot.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice job, so now you have ridden this horse all the way! From smelting into anodes, through the cell, and processed the slimes. All in all it's not overly difficult and produces a nice result. 

What was the source of your copper, boards? plated pins?


----------



## Shark (Dec 4, 2017)

The copper was sourced from most anything I could get. I used some clean pipe, copper removed from heat sinks from CPU's, scrap wire, and some recovered from my waste stream as well. Most of the copper would have went as very low grade scrap except for the clean pipe. Most of the gold came from copper based pins, and some other material that I didn't have enough to process alone. I now have a better power supply, and plan to continue using a copper cell. I have gathered up a decent supply of silver coated copper wire I would like to try. As for pins, this beats AP any day. 

While I am at it, I would like to say Thank You for all the posts related to getting to this point. While I still have a ways to go yet, with out them I would still be trying to figure out where to start.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice work Shark. Whilst it's not something I've ever looked into doing it's been really good to see the journey you've made from the start right to this point. Thank you, I've enjoyed it. 

Jon


----------

